# Unidentified Tug



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She is berthed at Genoa ,can anyone idetifie it?
Gp


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Thats a fine old vessel but no idea what/who she is.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

I don't believe it - Tanker is stumped for an answer!!

Afraid I don't know either, but looks American in design - a former Moran tug perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

flyer682 said:


> I don't believe it - Tanker is stumped for an answer!!
> 
> Afraid I don't know either, but looks American in design - a former Moran tug perhaps?


David Dont gloote
You like to live witth Danger.
Tanker Don;t you let him say that 
I know you are just testing us .
Ron
i


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

tanker said:


> She is berthed at Genoa ,can anyone idetifie it?
> Gp


you mean her


----------



## tugdoc (Sep 17, 2005)

Former US World War II ST-type tug; small version. Quite a number sold to Italian owners after the war.
Regards - Job (TugDoc)


----------

